# Leo's



## Glenda (Jan 17, 2009)

i have a super hypo carrot tail male and a tangerine hypo corrot tail female... hat will i get?

also, what is the best female to put with the above male?

thanks Glenda


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

you'd get:-

super hypo CT x hypo CT
(assuming they are single factor [one copy of the gene])
25% normal
75% hypo

(Assuming at least one of the parents is double factor)
100% hypo

all babies will show varying amounts of carrot tail & tangerine.


----------



## Glenda (Jan 17, 2009)

thats cool, just as long as i am getting visuals i'm happy 

so, what is the best female to get next??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Glenda said:


> i have a super hypo carrot tail male and a tangerine hypo corrot tail female... what will i get?
> 
> also, what is the best female to put with the above male?
> 
> thanks Glenda


There are three possible outcomes.All depending on wheather your hypo's are (1 Copy) or (2 Copy).But this you can't visually see.

Super hypo(1C) X Hypo(1C) = .

25%Normal.
50%Hypo(1C) of type.
25%Hypo(2C) of type.
----
Super hypo(2C) X Hypo(1C) = .

50%Hypo(1C) of type.
50%Hypo(2C) of type.
----
Super hypo(2C) X Hypo(2C) = .

100%Hypo(2C) of type.

The resulting hypo offspring will express differant levals of carrottail,baldy. And the hypo and possibly the normal could express tangerine.

Females to go with your male ANYTHING that has HYPO blood.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Surely if its super hypo its 2 copys and if its hypo its 1 copy...?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> Surely if its super hypo its 2 copys and if its hypo its 1 copy...?


Super in hypo as in no body spots is a polygenetic trait.Hypo it's self is dominant where the (1 Copy) and (2 Copy) comes into play.Hypo comes in (1 Copy) and (2 Copy) and super hypo comes in (1Copy) and (2 Copy).Though due to the selective breeding involed in super hypo they are more likly to be (2 Copy).


----------



## Glenda (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Try a nice mack girl to go with him, the odd one or two babies just might be lovely co-dom hypo macks.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Try a nice mack girl to go with him, the odd one or two babies just might be lovely co-dom hypo macks.


 
yep that would work nicely, or perhaps a good sunglow/hybino either bell or tremper


----------



## Glenda (Jan 17, 2009)

heya, 

my hypo tangerine just laid 

there is a slight possibility that it was the mac snow male that did the bussiness soo my question being.... what could the out come be if that is the case?

:blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Glenda said:


> heya,
> 
> my hypo tangerine just laid
> 
> ...


(1C)Hypo tangerine X Snow = .

25%Normal Poly'HET Tangerine.
25%Snow Poly'HET Tangerine.
25%(1C)Hypo Poly'HET Tangerine.
25%(1C)Hypo snow Poly'HET Tangerine.
----
(2C)Hypo tangerine X Snow = .

50%(1C)Hypo Poly'HET Tangerine.
50%(1C)Hypo snow Poly'HET Tangerine.


----------

